# Reconnaître lecteur 800k ou 1,44mo



## Fi91 (29 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à tous 

en attendant de finir ma petite pièce pour entreposer ma collection.

Je regarde quelques pièces de rechange que j’ai 
Et comme j’ai tout mélanger je voudrais savoir comment on peut savoir si le lecteur de disquette est un 800k ou 1,44mo?


----------



## woz86 (29 Mai 2021)

Normalement sur un 1,44 MB tu as cette référence :


----------



## Fi91 (30 Mai 2021)

Ok merci 
J’en ai aucun avec cette référence, car c’est bien un 800k que je voulais


----------



## Franz59 (30 Mai 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> c’est bien un 800k que je voulais


Bonjour
Dans ce cas, pas de soucis, un lecteur 1,44 lit très bien les disquettes 800K


----------



## gpbonneau (31 Mai 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> en attendant de finir ma petite pièce pour entreposer ma collection.
> 
> ...


En fait c'est assez simple, les deux lecteurs ont un micro-interrupteur de chaque coté de la face avant, celui de droite pour détecter la position du chariot à disquette et celui de gauche qui détecte si la disquette est verrouillée.
Le lecteur 1.44Mo a un micro-interrupteur en plus à droite (le vert) pour détecter le trou supplémentaire sur les disquettes HD. C'est comme ça qu'il détecte le type de disquette. 

En haut le lecteur 1.44Mo, en bas le lecteur 800Ko :


----------



## Fi91 (2 Juin 2021)

Merci Gpbonneau


----------

